# Back in the hospital



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Too groggy to type much - just wanted to say I was admitted to the ER yesterday morning, New Years Day. Seems to be the same problem, only worse - horrendous anxiety attacks.

I couldn't be more discouraged. Plus my Internist upset me terribly today. I said I always wonder whether my anxiety is related to my thyroid issues and he said, very curtly, "Well, nothing would surprise me with that stuff you take (Armour). You never know exactly what is in it."

I feel like I've hit the skids. I cannot live on Xanax. Both the emergency room physician and my Internist both say my TSH is woefully low and look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them my Endocrinologist says TSH is not a true measure for Armour patients.

I honestly don't know what I'm going to do - I've fought this battle every day for over a year and I'm totally worn down by it.


----------



## MsMarsha (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness! So sorry you going through so much with this. I am still very new to this thyroid issue. Hopefully someone will post some info that help you.

Hugs and know you are in my prayers.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm sorry you are going through this, but I wonder if you wouldn't fare better by managing the anxiety through cognitive therapy with a qualified psychologist. You can learn tools to better manage the issues. You can take back control.

Meanwhile take care of yourself.


----------



## seabreeze (Jan 1, 2013)

I know exactly how you feel. I have not found one Dr. that can explain my anxiety and I will also get anxiety attacks sometimes. I have valium for it and it works for me but like you with the xanax... I can't live on valium.
I did find one Dr. who thinks my anxiety could be caused by my hashimotos. I'm not on armor just because I had a bad reaction to it  So, I've recently been put on levothyroxin to start with. I'm just praying this helps with the anxiety. Anxiety attacks are terrible!! Mine comes with extreme nausea  And then I freak out even more. The valium so far has been the only thing that helps and calms me down or I'd be in the ER too.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, no...


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I've felt a wee bit better today and thought I'd try to explain more. I _THINK_ this is going to be a total repeat of what I endured last summer, I think the H. Pylori is back! I've had to wait until Monday morning to see the gastro-intestinal specialist who I felt like had given me my life back only a few months ago.

I've found some interesting reading on H. Pylori and anxiety attacks - the two very frequently go hand-in-hand. You can Google something like just those words and read more. Maybe feeling like you've been hit in the stomach with a bowling ball initiates panic!

I ate a small bowl of soup and a big cup of boullion today! Yippee! I'm not sick like wanting to upchuck, I'm in pain and it's a pain like you cannot imagine!

I was so out of it when I typed my first post about all this that I forgot something! At the EXACT same time I was being admitted to the ER of one hospital, my 91-year old mother was being admitted to the ER of another hospital approximately 2 miles away! Mother fell New Years Day morning (the second fall in a week) and for several hours it was pretty much assumed she had broken a hip, which is my worst fear, but eventually it was determined that she only has a very, very bad bruise. She is still hospitalized and will be moved to a nearby re-hab center in the next day or two.

Back to my own frustrations!! I had called my Endocrinologist's office a few days before I got so sick to ask if she would order the adrenal saliva test? Her nurse called back to say she wanted to send me some literature to read. It came today - endocrinology does not believe "adrenal fatigue" is a true ailment. Adrenal insufficiency, yes, diagnosed with a single blood test. This goes against everything I've read about the saliva test. I've even been told (though I do not know for sure) that Medicare will pay for the test!

I swear, I feel like the voice in the wilderness always trying to ask questions from my doctors, get tests, just have them agree with one another. I don't know what I'm doing wrong but even the triage nurse at the ER, when I told her I was having an anxiety attack, said, "Honey, you're not having an anxiety attack." I am not kidding!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

IDC, you've had an upper endoscopy, correct? And no ulcer..."just" the h. pylori?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you been tested for small intestinal bacterial overgrowth?

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3099351/

http://www.gidoctor.net/small-intestinal-bacterial-overgrowth.php


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Octavia said:


> IDC, you've had an upper endoscopy, correct? And no ulcer..."just" the h. pylori?


That's correct. I am hoping the gastro-intestinal specialist will order another endoscope (EGD) and also a colonoscopy. It's approximately a year until I should have another colonoscopy but I want to know what on earth is going on. I document my medical misadventures, doctors' appointments, medications, tests, etc., and save everything. Today I was reading what I wrote about what happened beginning last mid-July when I went to the ER and it is virtually word for word with what's happening now.

I am strictly guessing, but I can't help suspecting the H. Pylori was never totally eradicated in October and has come back.

I never thought I'd feel excited and anxious to see a gastro-intestinal specialist but I'm counting the minutes!!

In the ER on New Years Day they ran a few tests and everything was O.K. Needless to say they were swamped and understaffed and I was probably the patient least in need of extensive help.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

The saga continues! I'm thinking about writing a novel! :ashamed0003:

I finally got the results of labs from the gastro-intestinal specialist today, everything is normal EXCEPT CRP Inflammatory and Amylase.

CRP Inflammatory - my result 0.565, normal range 0.000-0.290 HIGH

Amylase - my result 17, normal range 25-115 LOW

When the nurse called with the results, she said not to get upset, that the doctor wants to see the results of this morning's CT scan and a colonoscopy-endoscope on January 22 before making a diagnosis.

A couple of days ago the doctor prescribed Librax three times a day (before meals) and I must say I feel dramatically better and have had no further anxiety attacks. Still have transient stomach pain but nothing as excruciating as the attacks that have twice sent me to the ER.

Mother got out of the hospital yesterday afternoon and I don't have time to do any online research into the tests right now but I scanned a couple of sights quickly and noticed hypothyroidism/hyperthyroidism could be involved with the Amalase. Who knows?

It's going to be a long wait until after the colonoscopy-endoscope and the doctor is going to be out-of-town all next week. The relief I'm getting from the anxiety attacks is great - that's a biggie!! It would seem reasonable to me that if I have some kind "inflammation", maybe someone could at least holler back a little sooner but probably not!!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I D Claire,
Have you had your other hormones tested? I don't know how old you are, but I just turned 50 and in addition to my thyroid going totally insane, my female hormones are just as crazy! I am perimenopausal now and these damn hormones rule our lives. If it isn't thyroid hormones its the other. I was tested and my progesterone was out of whack along with my thyroid and I had HORRIBLE anxiety. Doc gave me Ativan, but I didn't want to live on it so I started the thyroid medication and progesterone (it's a natural compounded one) and I can't tell you the last time I took any Ativan. I haven't had a thyroid attack or a panic attack in over 6 months. 
Just a thought. You might want to get them tested. 
We women have to put up with alot of issues when we hit a certain age.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

sjmjuly said:


> I D Claire,
> Have you had your other hormones tested? I don't know how old you are, but I just turned 50 and in addition to my thyroid going totally insane, my female hormones are just as crazy! I am perimenopausal now and these damn hormones rule our lives. If it isn't thyroid hormones its the other. I was tested and my progesterone was out of whack along with my thyroid and I had HORRIBLE anxiety. Doc gave me Ativan, but I didn't want to live on it so I started the thyroid medication and progesterone (it's a natural compounded one) and I can't tell you the last time I took any Ativan. I haven't had a thyroid attack or a panic attack in over 6 months.
> Just a thought. You might want to get them tested.
> We women have to put up with alot of issues when we hit a certain age.


I'm 66. I had to have an emergency total hysterectomy and appendectomy when I was 45...and I don't think I've felt like myself since! :anim_63: Sometimes you really do have to laugh to keep from crying! I NEVER could tolerate synthetic hormones, then the breast cancer scare turned everyone off estrogen and I had a seriously hard time for quite awhile. I'm rather afraid that's part of my problem now - my body does not like any thyroid hormone replacement.

My GI doctor just called back - I have my #1 in my lifetime UTI! I had no idea! For some reason I have never had a bladder infection.

He said he won't have the results from the CT scan until next week. I was so impressed - I thought he was calling with the results this afternoon!

Librax is helping me more than I can express. I feel infinitely better. I've spent the afternoon drinking various beverages trying to get the barium out of my body.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I DClaire said:


> I'm 66. I had to have an emergency total hysterectomy and appendectomy when I was 45...and I don't think I've felt like myself since! :anim_63: Sometimes you really do have to laugh to keep from crying! I NEVER could tolerate synthetic hormones, then the breast cancer scare turned everyone off estrogen and I had a seriously hard time for quite awhile. I'm rather afraid that's part of my problem now - my body does not like any thyroid hormone replacement.
> 
> My GI doctor just called back - I have my #1 in my lifetime UTI! I had no idea! For some reason I have never had a bladder infection.
> 
> ...


My mother has had constant bladder infections lately. She didn't know she had one either and thought it was the flu. It turned out to be an infection and seems to get them alot.
I don't tolerate hormones either. I couldn't even take the pill when I was younger. I am estrogen dominate now and have to take the natural compounded progesterone to provide some balance. 
I couldn' take synthetic thyroid meds either. I tried Levothroid and ended up in the ER. I take Naturethroid now and LOVE it. It's the only one I can tolerate, though I keep having to up my doseage. Just when I thought I was optimal, I had to increase. 
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Something kinda' curious has happened! When I went to the ER in July, all eyes turned to my heart, which proved to be fine (thank the good Lord). Then my Internist turned his attention to acid reflux, eventually referring me to the G-I specialist who diagnosed H. Pylori with an endoscope and gave me a massive dose of two different high powered antibiotics which I happily thought had cured me. I felt infinitely better BUT even called the G-I doctor several times because I thought I still was having a slight degree of the symptoms. His nurse would always say everything should be O.K. AND I was O.K. enough to enjoy pretty good health and my thyroid numbers began to stabilize. I became the poster child for H. Pylori!

All that had been triggered by my #1 visit to the ER which was basically initiated by extreme high blood pressure and anxiety that had come on following a horrendous nightmare. I told everyone that AND while admitted to the hospital the same thing happened the next morning - another anxiety attack after being awakened by a nightmare. But, after the first round of antibiotics, the nightmares went away. The diagnosis was anxiety and I was prescribed Xanax.

New Years Day morning I awoke from another terrifying nightmare, went into full panic mode, blood pressure shot up dangerously high and my husband took me back to the ER afraid I might be having a stroke!

A few days later, upon seeing the G-I specialist again, a 3-day culture on the urine test revealed a raging UTI! I had NO symptoms of a UTI..._unless it was the nightmares and anxiety! _

Today, three days after beginning another round of a different antibiotic for the UTI, I feel wonderfully better! I've had no more anxiety, blood pressure is normal, I have an appetite for the first time in weeks...could it be I never quite got over an undetected UTI around the same time I was diagnosed and treated for the H. Pylori? Sherlock Holmes has nothing on me when it comes to solving mysteries _unless I'm off in left field! :ashamed0005: _Will I suffer for weeks and undergo thousands of dollars worth of medical tests for a urinary tract infection?

The urinalysis in the ER on January 1 was the first one I'd had in years...and it was not cultured! The one with the G-I specialist was cultured and a raging UTI was diagnosed.

All this came to mind after my brother reminded me of a time when my mother was hospitalized in a psychiatric unit for hallucinations. She stayed there for 3 days, the staff baffled by her behavior - until it was discovered by a urine culture that she had a raging, symptom-free, UTI. She was given a prescription for CIPRO and sent home with no more hallucinations, no more thinking voices were coming from her jewelry box in the middle of the night! :confused0006: Hallucinations - nightmares? Not a whole lot of difference maybe!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

IDC...this is a significant "finding" in my opinion. If I were you, I would see a urologist to check on the size, shape, and position of your bladder and urethra to see if something needs to be altered for a more "permanent" fix that will prevent these UTIs in the future. My good friend and neighbor was having similar issues, went to a urologist, and had to have her urethra stretched. It was an in-office procedure, with minimal pain, and has helped her tremendously. She's 72, and the urologist said that many women need this done as they age. The problem was that her bladder was not completely emptying, which led to infections.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Octavia said:


> IDC...this is a significant "finding" in my opinion. If I were you, I would see a urologist to check on the size, shape, and position of your bladder and urethra to see if something needs to be altered for a more "permanent" fix that will prevent these UTIs in the future. My good friend and neighbor was having similar issues, went to a urologist, and had to have her urethra stretched. It was an in-office procedure, with minimal pain, and has helped her tremendously. She's 72, and the urologist said that many women need this done as they age. The problem was that her bladder was not completely emptying, which led to infections.


I wonder if Friday's CT scan might pick up something like this? The test was for full abdominal AND pelvic.

This is the absolute first UTI I have ever had in my life!

It does not apply to me right now but a friend's doctor told her she needed her esophagus "stretched" because it can narrow with age and make swallowing more difficult.

Is getting old all about everything that doesn't stretch and sag shrinks and shrivels??? :anim_63:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I wonder if Friday's CT scan might pick up something like this? The test was for full abdominal AND pelvic.


I'm not sure. My friend did not have a CT scan. The doctor may have used a tiny camera...I'm not sure, but I think that's the case.

Yes...sagging, shrinking, stretching, slowing, etc. Ugh!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Just a quick update. I had the second endoscope and colonoscopy today - the gastro-intestinal doctor then made an appointment for me to see a pancreas specialist on the 29th. He said he's not sure what he is looking at and doesn't want to take any chances.

The "new" colonoscopy prep kit nearly killed me! It's called Prepopik and seems like a marvelous way to prepare for a colonoscopy. At 8:00 P.M., the night before the test you mix a powder with 5 oz. of ice water that does not taste bad at all, then follow it with five 8 oz. glasses of the clear liquid of your choice. I chose apple juice.

At 6:00 A.M., you're supposed to repeat the process with only three 8 oz. glasses of clear liquid of your choice. The second time I just drank bottled water...then I got so sick I couldn't have my test until around 2:00 P.M.!!

The old stuff was yucky but it never made me so sick! Everything was O.K. though, except my pancreas keeps demanding more attention.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I had a colonoscopy and upper endoscopic a couple months ago. It was not really all that bad. My GI-doc uses the Miralax/Gatorade/Ducolax method and it's really so much easier all the way around. The hardest part was just arranging things so that you're close to the bathroom.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

All in all, I really don't have any qualms about having a colonoscopy - the prep is definitely the hardest part but the test is quick and easy.

I feel fine this morning (after sleeping something like 14 hours) and I've been sewing all morning. I ate part of an omelet for breakfast and savored every sip of my one cup of coffee!! I don't think I want any Gatorade, white grape juice, apple juice or lemon Jello today! LOL!!

My next endoscope is going to include an ultrasound. One thing is for sure, I've been extraordinarily blessed getting the tests I've had AND especially appreciated the G-I specialist saying yesterday that he doesn't want to miss something. I know not everyone meets with such determination...not to mention the way he listens to what I'm trying to describe.

Something kinda' interesting happened yesterday. I was signed-in by a receptionist type person but a little later formally admitted by someone else who interviewed me at length about what all had happened since my previous tests, etc.? Somewhere in the course of our conversation she asked when I'd had my thyroidectomy and I said September, 2011. She said, "That's the same time my mom had her thyroid removed and she has not felt well since. She used to enjoy good health - now I think, like you, she never feels like herself anymore." I told her I wish we had a support group locally for thyroid patients and told her about the wonderful community I've found here.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

I DeClare, so sorry you are going through this, you must feel exhausted,
Could i suggest that you look at D Mannose- its been a lifesaver for me, they can stick their cranberry juice for UTI's, the Mannose is infinitely better, 
I have some active Bladder Cancer spots, and on my last checkup before Christmas they decided to irrigate my bladder with Chemo, of course not bothering the full story about side effects of whch is burning scalding irritation..anyhow I had the DMannose in the House fortunately and it got me though and gave tremendous relief.
Its a natural harmless product, or I wouldnt be using it,
It most likely could help your Mum as well.-- you could research it when you feel up to it,

http://d-mannose-utislip.com/
http://www.ehow.com/about_5415769_dmannose-urinary-tract-infection.html

I know you must feel at the end of your tether, but there are better days ahead, hang in there,


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Just a little note...

I suffer with UTI's ALL the time, at least once a months. (i have poor kidney function which docs believe causes them) Any way, i don't get the usual symptoms such as the burning or frequent bathroom trips.... I get night sweats, high temp and paralysing nightmares!!! I've recently started suffering with anxiety at these times too but thats a new one for me. Over 2 decades ive been getting my symptoms like this and every doctor i see laugh and say its a coincidence!

Hope u start feeling better soon


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

mouthy83 said:


> Just a little note...
> 
> I suffer with UTI's ALL the time, at least once a months. (i have poor kidney function which docs believe causes them) Any way, i don't get the usual symptoms such as the burning or frequent bathroom trips.... I get night sweats, high temp and paralysing nightmares!!! I've recently started suffering with anxiety at these times too but thats a new one for me. Over 2 decades ive been getting my symptoms like this and every doctor i see laugh and say its a coincidence!
> 
> Hope u start feeling better soon


I've told every doctor who would listen to me that EVERY single attack I've had with excruciating abdominal pain has come on within a few seconds of waking from a nightmare that would utterly scare me to death. I'm ordinarily a light sleeper - I seldom dream...then last July I started having nightmares so disturbing that I cannot go back to bed. I sometimes walk around a little bit then spend the remainder of the night in a bedroom recliner.

I also had night sweats. I actually keep an extra pillow on the floor next to our bed so I can have a fresh, cold pillowcase in the night. Many times I get up and change my nightgown.

They're running a follow-up urinalysis but my guess is the UTI is probably cured now and I've been feeling quite well - not one nightmare!

I shared this before but my mother was hospitalized for hallucinations and then it was discovered that she had a raging UTI. Now, everytime she starts saying stuff that doesn't make any sense, we have her doctor order a urinalysis and WITHOUT FAIL everytime she will have a UTI.

I have felt quite well again - I'm convinced the antibiotics I took for H. Pylori in October probably almost cured a UTI also but (because I called the doctor four times saying I didn't think my symptoms were totally gone) then the UTI came back. I have not had a cultured urinalysis in years!


----------



## comanchesue (Jan 15, 2013)

What are your thyroid levels?


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I do the fresh pillow thing too


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

I just got over a UTI and right before being diagnosed, I had a horrific nightmare that my husband had to actually shake me awake from. I was screaming in my sleep and when I finally woke up and he told me I was having a nightmare I said "thank god!" He laughed and wondered why I was so happy I was having a nightmare and I told him that I wasn't happy I was having one, but that I was happy that it was just a nightmare. It was the first time I had ever experienced something so intense. I have had two more infections that required antibiotics since then as well. In fact, right now I am in the last couple days of a course of Cipro for diverticulitis again. I am feeling so deflated since this TT and being so sick for so long that I just don't know anymore. I finally got out of being hypo only to be told today that I was hyper and had to reduce my medication. Woe is me.  I hope you are feeling better IDC and things are starting to come together for you. I have a feeling I have a long way to go.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

comanchesue said:


> What are your thyroid levels?


My last labs were on December 6, 2012.

T4 Free - .9 - normal range is 0.8-1.5

T3 Free - 2.7 - normal range is 2.0-3.6

TSH - 0.010 - normal range is 0.37-4.55 but Dr. says TSH isn't reliable for an Armour patient.

I'm on 105 mcg Armour - she told me to try 120 mcg and come back in four months. I have tried the 120 mcg but it makes my heart race uncomfortably fast and elevates my blood pressure.

I don't see how a person could have any less energy than I have most of the time and continue to function. I feel physically exhausted!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Wow, you are definitely in hypo land! No wonder you're so exhausted. Is there not a dose of Armour between 105 and 120? When you did try 120, how long did you take it before going back to the old dose because of the heart and blood pressure symptoms?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

jenny v said:


> Wow, you are definitely in hypo land! No wonder you're so exhausted. Is there not a dose of Armour between 105 and 120? When you did try 120, how long did you take it before going back to the old dose because of the heart and blood pressure symptoms?


I feel exhausted and light years beyond frustrated. My endocrinologist acted as though my test results were so great that she was going to extend my next tests to four months and just said to try the 120 mcg. I have tried it either two or three times since early December and the results are always immediate and always the same - I take the 120 mcg around 6:00 A.M. and my heart rate literally pounds all day...to the point where I am very uncomfortable. Is it prudent or acceptable to try to function with an uncomfortably fast heart rate for several days in the hope that it would eventually settle down? I confess, when my heart races and I have palpitations, all I can think about is getting back to normal, which to me seems more like 105 mcg.

To get the 105 mcg, I take a 90 mcg and a 15 mcg. Two mcg will put me at 120. I guess I could split a 15 mcg but those little pills are so tiny I can barely handle them now.

Would Cytomel help someone like me? I want to ask my doctor about Cytomel OR perhaps trying a different medication altogether. I have a good relationship with our pharmacist and last week I talked to her a little bit and she agreed that I have the best endocrinologist here...but when you've only got less than a half a dozen and some of them are semi-retired, it's hard even getting a second opinion.

I've been so upset with the ER doctor and my internist's reaction to the fact that I even take Armour but I don't know that my endocrinologist is going to want to try Synthroid again and I don't know what to do? I just cannot help thinking anything that would give me reliable TSH test results might at least make dosing more efficient than the way I feel now, like I'm shooting in the dark.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

IdeClare,I know the feeling, my GP insists on only prescribing Synthyroid, I asked her about natural thyroid meds and she acted as though i swore in Church, so I have to face the process of getting a natural person soon,
Anyhow, i know nothing about Cyclomel but i have read in several places that it often gives people palps...
Not much help, I know.
get well soon,


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

I DClaire said:


> My last labs were on December 6, 2012.
> 
> T4 Free - .9 - normal range is 0.8-1.5
> 
> ...


IDClaire:

My labs are setting at the same place your numbers are. My Doc and Nurse were so excited cause its the first time in 12 months they have been in normal range. I hear ya "physically exhausted". Its better than it was but these low levels are not normal for me and probably not for you. Just so you know I feel how you do.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

IDClaire, have you ever been on beta blockers before for the heart issues? I know when I go through a dosage change I'll have about 10-14 days of hyper symptoms (insomnia, pounding/racing heart, hot flashes) until my body levels out and accepts the dosage. It sucks big time, but I'll take extra beta blockers to help even out my heart until my body calms down.

You'd think after 10 years my body wouldn't freak out so much over dosage changes, but nope!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

jenny v said:


> IDClaire, have you ever been on beta blockers before for the heart issues? I know when I go through a dosage change I'll have about 10-14 days of hyper symptoms (insomnia, pounding/racing heart, hot flashes) until my body levels out and accepts the dosage. It sucks big time, but I'll take extra beta blockers to help even out my heart until my body calms down.
> 
> You'd think after 10 years my body wouldn't freak out so much over dosage changes, but nope!


I was put on a beta blocker when first diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and later changed to another one, the generic for Toprol XL, after my thyroidectomy. I have a real thing about heart symptoms (possibly because my husband was diagnosed with chronic coronary disease when I was 21 years old and he was 31). I worry so much about anything I perceive as a heart issue.

I've had every heart test in the book, even a heart CT scan last August, and my heart is O.K., which still surprises me considering how bad I still sometimes have palpitations and how easily my heart will start racing.

I don't feel well this morning - I woke up around 6:00 A.M. not feeling well, anxious, "chest pain" that numerous doctors have told me is not heart related but it feels like it is. I have NO energy to do something I truly want to do - someone brought me some very old amaryllis bulbs that I'd like to plant and I just don't have the energy. It's warm here - it's lovely outdoors, and I have NO energy whatsoever.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm the same way--my thyroid problems were first diagnosed years ago because of the heart issues they were causing (palpitations, fast rate, etc.). I've had every heart test under the sun and everything looks fine structurally (whew!), but I still get issues with it when my thyroid acts up. I've had to go back on the beta blockers (I'm on Toprol XL) now because of a major hyper swing--it's back to the racing heart and anxiousness. I try to stay under 75mg of the Toprol since I have normal to low blood pressure; I'm averaging about 37-50mg a day right now. It really helps my body relax and takes the edge off of the hyper jittery-ness, which is exhausting.

I try not to worry about it too much because I know the thyroid is the root of the problems and my heart is sound, and I know the beta blockers are okay to take. I think maybe some of us have hearts that are just more "sensitive" to even the slightest thyroid issues.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

What a day this has been! My husband, the veteran of two open-heart surgeries who has to take the dangerous blood thinner Pradaxa, started the day out by breaking a tooth...then had to have emergency oral surgery at 9:00 A.M. My greatest fear is always anything that could cause uncontrollable bleeding (which is Pradaxa's #1 problem) but Paul seemed to do O.K. He is still pretty much knocked out, in pain when the drugs wear off BUT so far so good with the bleeding.

Then, my visit with the pancreas specialist turned more serious than I'd anticipated. I have a cyst on my pancreas and will have to go into the hospital on February 7 for further tests, etc.

And, to be sure to get our three bad things all in one wallop, our daughter found out she's got to have shoulder surgery!

The pancreas specialist said this could very well explain my excruciating abdominal pain attacks so I found it reassuring that I haven't gone completely crazy...as my internist seemed to think!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Whoa, IDC...what a day.

Nothing a little pug therapy can't help, though! 

Keep us posted.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Whoa, IDC...what a day.
> 
> Nothing a little pug therapy can't help, though!
> 
> Keep us posted.


Old "Bo" is my buddy! I told Paul I can deal with anything as long as Jimbo is healthy.

"Bo" is so funny - he sleeps next to my side of the bed and wild horses could not drag him out of the bedroom without me. There have been days when he truly was the only reason I got out of bed!

How is your little pugaroo doing?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My pug rocks! I realize I am extremely biased, but I could not ask for a better, more loving dog than little Emmitt.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Good grief, keeping you and the family in my prayers.

Oh, and make sure you send those pancreas results to the internist, complete with an emote: :tongue0013:


----------

